# Banner bevor Link...



## karldetlef (22. Oktober 2001)

Ich weiß das kennt jeder, diese lahmen Seiten, wo man immer zuerst auf dem Banner klicken muss, bevor man eine Aktion ausführen kann, aber ich will es nunmal 
Nun würde mich interesseiren...
Ich hab da so ein Werbeanbieter , dessen AGB´s ich natürlich nicht verletzen will.
Aber ich würde auch gern den User dazu "zwingen"   auf den Banner zu klickenk.
Der HTML-Code mit dem ich den Banner einbinde lautet im Grund so:

```
<!-- Beginn PaidAd.com - Paid4Click Code -->
<script LANGUAGE="Javascript" SRC="http://www.paidad.com/paid4click.php4?id=xxx ;)
TYPE="text/javascript"></script>
<!-- Ende PaidAd.com - Paid4Click Code -->
```
Nun habe ich schon etwas gef. womit ich das machen kann, ein JS:

```
<HTML>
<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#ffffff" link="#ff5555" alink="#ff0000" vlink="#999999">

<BR><BR><A HREF="http://" onclick="plus()" target="dummy"><IMG SRC="banner.gif"></A>
<BR><BR><A HREF="javascript:frag()">Klicke hier!</A>

<script>
var seite="ok.html"  //Hier die Seite eintragen die geladen werden soll.
var frm="dummy"      //Hier den Namen des Frames angeben in dem die Seite geladen wird.
var a=0;
function plus()
{a=1;}

function frag()
{
if (a!=1)
alert('Bitte klicke erst auf den Banner!')
else
parent.frames[frm].location.href=seite; //Wenn keine Frames benutzt werden, diese Zeile durch: "location.href=seite;" ersetzen.
}
</SCRIPT>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
Damit geht es natürlich ent, und deshalb frag ich ob hier irgendjemand is, der vielleicht schon etwas anderes gefunden hat, vielleicht sogar mit php, oder so, aber ich will halt dass man zuerst auf den Banner klicken muss 

greetings

Krankmelder


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Oktober 2001)

wenn er deinermeinung nach daraufklicken muss, dann kannst du ihn ja gleich dort hin schicken!! auf jeden fall ist das ein bruch der AGB's weil der besucher ja nicht selber entscheiden kann ob er rauf geht oder net, aber das is n anderes thema!

zurück zum thema...öffne doch beim start einfach ein kleines fenster in dem du die seite darstellst mit allen deinen ID's dahiner.....

klar? oder sprech ich in rätseln


----------



## karldetlef (28. Oktober 2001)

*ß*

Also irgendiwe kommt es mir schon etwas rätselhaft vor 
Kapiert hab ich es ja langsam, dass es irgendwie, egal auf welche Weise, nicht gut is 
Blos was das mit den ID´s soll? Was hab ich davon?
Ich meine auf meine Seite kommen ja eh kaum Besucher  weil sie ja niemand kennt.... 
Tja, dann muss ich wohl damit leben, dass niemand auf meien Banner klickt. Sind ja jetzt eh nicht mehr drauf, sahen nämlich ******e aus, war immer noch nen PopUp dabei, damit man sich bei denen registriert.

greetings

Krankmelder


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

schau mal die id ist einmalig und "gehört" dir!

bei diesem link gibst du ja sicherlich ne php, asp oder cgi-datei an, und dann die id dahinter.

bei denen wird dann diese cgi-datei aufgerufen und zählt dann ihren zähler für deine id einen hoch!! wenn du da die id von deinem kumpel reinschreibst, dann zählt das für den...


----------



## karldetlef (28. Oktober 2001)

Ja, und was soll das bringen?
Meinst du so ein neues Fenster, wo alle Werbebanner die über meine ID laufen sind?
Ich hab´s kapiert...
Das is aber wie du gesagt hast, wieder der bruch der AGB´s 
Naja, egal.
Ich sie eh nicht mehr auf meiner Seite, kannst ja kucken 
http://www.TopofFlop.de

Also many greetings @ll   (oder much?, ne glaub schon many was?!?! )

cu


----------



## cob17 (28. Oktober 2001)

gehört zwar nicht zum thema, aber egal:

much = bei nicht zählbaren dingen (wie zb: much knowledge)
many = bei zählbaren dingen (wie zb: many people, many tutorials, etc)

grins

dein obiges script funktioniert dann, wenn du die plus-funktion angibst. wenn a=0 ist -> alert("erst banner klicken")
              if(a=1){ ....öffne dingens}

       ich würde das so machen:
die plus-funktion würde ich so machen:

function plus()
{
 a=1   //einfach ne?
}

bin mir nicht sicher, aber das müßte hinhauen wenn du unten dann schreibst: <img src="banner" onclick="plus()">


----------



## karldetlef (29. Oktober 2001)

Ja, aber ich kann bei 
<img src="banner" on...> ja nicht mein JS einbinden. Oder?
Daran liegts ja.



Und das mit much, und many wusst, ich blos sind im englishen ein paar dumme Wörter zählbar und nicht zählbar


----------

